# 2002 Sentra stalls



## BAD CAR (May 14, 2005)

HI I have a 2002 sentra that stalls.. I have had this problem since the car was new and dealer tried to fix the problem 3x. the car will stall when its been running for awhile and I come to a stop at a traffic light. problem seems to get worse as the weather get warmer. now it stalls as i brake and rpms lower with the gears shifting(car is an automatic). any help....thanks :cheers:


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

BAD CAR said:


> HI I have a 2002 sentra that stalls.. I have had this problem since the car was new and dealer tried to fix the problem 3x. the car will stall when its been running for awhile and I come to a stop at a traffic light. problem seems to get worse as the weather get warmer. now it stalls as i brake and rpms lower with the gears shifting(car is an automatic). any help....thanks :cheers:





What Model/engine is it?


----------



## BAD CAR (May 14, 2005)

nx2krider93 said:


> What Model/engine is it?


model / gxe.....engine 4cyl 1.6


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ain't no 2002 sentra has a 1.6L engine.

Have you had all the recalls done? The dealer tried 3x to fix the problem and it's nto fixed yet? Have you thought about the LEMON LAW?

maybe this isn't the car's fault.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

BAD CAR said:


> HI I have a 2002 sentra that stalls.. I have had this problem since the car was new and dealer tried to fix the problem 3x.


Call Nissan Customer Service direct. I'm sure they'd be delighted to hear how their dealers help their customers. Hopefully these concerns were documented on your invoices. Doesn't hurt to have some evidence. And for the record, I'm leaning towards CHIMMIKE's theory that it might not be the car that's gone wack.


----------

